# Photoshop Freistellen von Bildern



## petaluda9 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe Probleme mit Photoshop, Quark und Pdf.

Ich habe ein Bild in Photoshop mit dem Zauberstab (Kugel) gewählt.
Diese Kugel habe ich in eine neue Ebene kopiert und die alte Ebene
gelöscht. Nun ist die Kugel transparent (der Hintergrund ist kariert)

Die psd Datei habe ich in Quark importiert und ist schön transparent.

Wenn ich die Datei ausdrucke ist alles noch super OK.

Wenn ich eine pdf daraus mache pdf/X3 usw. erscheint um die Kugel
ein haarfeiner weisser rand (d.h. viereckig) also als ob das Bild einen Rahmen
hat und innen alles schön transparent ist, wie es sein soll, aber der Rahmen
weiss ist.

Wer kann da helfen ?

Habe ich es nicht richtig freigestellt ? Oder gibt es da andere Methoden.
Ich weiss psd cs3 + Quark 8 verstehen sich eigentlich gut.

Danke schon einmal


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Hierbei wird es sich wohl um jenes Problem handeln.
*.gif-Dateien kennen keine Halbtransparenzen und müssen stattdessen entscheiden: transparent
oder Farbe. Ein Beispiel, wie man dies umgehen kann, findest du ebenfalls in dem o.g. Posting.

Grüße


----------



## petaluda9 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ich habe doch nichts von gif oder Schriftarten geschrieben.
Ich versuche die psd Datei gleich in Quarks einzubinden.

Im Quark liegt die Kugel (Bild) auf einem anderen Bild, da kann ich natürlich keine Umgebungsfarbe oder so nehmen.

Oder ich habe das ganze falsch verstanden. 
Wie gesagt der Ausdruck funktioniert gut. Ich kann auch vom Quark direkt ein Tiff über Drucken ausdrucken das ist auch tadellos, nur bei Exportieren als pdf Layout
gibt es das Problem.

Viele Grüße
petaluda9


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Dezember 2008)

Ist denn das ausgedruckte PDF auch fehlerhaft oder ist dieser Fehler nur auf dem Bildschirm innerhalb des PDFs?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Dezember 2008)

Mhh, wandel es doch dann mal in ein tiff um, um es dann als pdf zu verpacken. Wenn du jetzt nicht auf die Vektorsachen angewiesen bist (Schneideplott o. ä.), dürfte das doch eigentlich nicht so schlimm sein. Nur so als "um-die-Ecke-Lösung".


----------



## petaluda9 (17. Dezember 2008)

Umwandeln in Tiff bzw. ausdrucken in Tiff und anschließend als pdf funktioniert auch auf dem Bildschirm, ich weiss nur nicht, ob es dann noch im 4 Farben Modus ist.

Wenn ich es direkt als pdf exportiere gibt es probleme in der Ansicht sowie im Ausdruck.

Ist irgendwie komisch.

Viele Grüße
Petaluda9


----------

